# help :/



## jadeybabe88

right i need advice 

so my first day of my last period was 28th april i had sex on the 14th may i havnt got my period wich leaves me 11 days late i had brown blood spotting very light hardly ote for two days over this weekend i have been feelin nausea in mornings head aches hair loss bloating i have done numerous of tests but all negative i rang docs they wont help me they wont do be a blood test tried asking nufield hospital its over £100 i dont know what to do who to talk to i need to no i never ever miss a period unless im pregnant


----------



## happycupcake

Are you tracking like ovulation or temps?


----------



## DobbyForever

If you're not tracking ovulation, generally a home pregnancy test done 2 weeks after unprotected sex is accurate. My gyn says trust the hpts. Unfortunately, there are many reasons that a period can be delayed and most doctors won't really start running tests until you've missed your periods for several cycles. My gyn generally doesn't see anything concerning until you've reached 60-90 days. If you're feeling pregnancy like symptoms and they won't run an ultrasound, can you ask them to do a quick ultrasound of your ovaries? All gyns should have a mobile ultrasound unit, they can do a quick sweep over your uterus, tubes, and ovaries to rule out things like ectopic or cysts. My big concern is that, for me, my period was delayed due to a cyst and it does mess with your hormones so I felt pregnant but my hpts and bloodwork were negative for hcg. FXed you feel better and get answers soon


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hope u get some answers soon


----------

